# Lyft: No more subcompact vehicles allowed



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

> *Subcompact vehicles*
> 
> To provide a comfortable rider experience, certain subcompact vehicles are not eligible on the Lyft platform as of February 25, 2019. Subcompact vehicles typically have an interior combined passenger and cargo volume index of less than 100 cubic feet, which makes for a tight space for passengers.
> 
> If you're an existing driver and you were approved to drive with a subcompact vehicle prior to February 25, 2019, you'll be able to continue driving with your existing subcompact vehicle. You won't be able to add a second vehicle that is classified as subcompact, or replace your existing vehicle with a different subcompact vehicle.





https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077448-Vehicle-requirements



So existing ones are still OK but I bet it is only a matter of time before they decide differently. Seems kind of picky considering the very low pay.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The community needs more space than a piggy bank on wheels.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

If 96% of drivers quit every year, they'll phase out subcompacts in just 2-3 years, or so.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Interestingly it looks like my Corolla is considered a compact and not a subcompact. At least technically. I'm not sure if Lyft sees it as one though.

I'n thinking this might hit cars like the Honda Fit though.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

No more Fit, Yaris, Mirage, Sonic, Fiesta, Rio, Accent, Prius C, Scion xD, Encore, Trax, Fiat 500x, Ecosport, Trax, HR-V, Kona, Renegade, CX-3, Countryman, Outlander Sport, Rogue Sport, CH-R, etc.

Although some of these may be exempted.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> If 96% of drivers quit every year, they'll phase out subcompacts in just 2-3 years, or so.


Plus after 2-3 years of doing this full time your car will be unlikely to be very usable (statistically between chance of accidents and mileage) even if you do stick around. I started in late 2016 with a car which had under 10,000 miles on it. I'm just now passing 100,000. I'm somewhere between part time and full time. Maybe "half time". lol


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

When I started rideshare 16 months ago I purchased a Ford Focus ..thought it would be perfect ..I am 5'9 170 ... But my passengers all seem to live at the buffet...I've never realized how freaking big .. (WIDE) we (Americans ) have gotten. 

That's why I sold the Focus and went to the Lincoln ..and and added benefit is that I get better MPG since it's a hybrid


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Get a used 5-10 year old Camry..
Best rideshare vehicle . It has space inside, space inside the trunk, and good mpg. Pax will never complain.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mbd said:


> Pax will never complain.


Who cares if the pax complains? If they want more room order an XL.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> No more Fit, Yaris, Mirage, Sonic, Fiesta, Rio, Accent, Prius C, Scion xD, Encore, Trax, Fiat 500x, Ecosport, Trax, HR-V, Kona, Renegade, CX-3, Countryman, Outlander Sport, Rogue Sport, CH-R, etc.
> 
> Although some of these may be exempted.


Is an HR-V really considered a subcompact? I know it is Fit-based, but it still seems to have enough room to rideshare comfortably



mbd said:


> Get a used 5-10 year old Camry..
> Best rideshare vehicle . It has space inside, space inside the trunk, and good mpg. Pax will never complain.


Same can be said for a 5-10 year old Honda Accord. My pax love my 2011.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077448-Vehicle-requirements
> 
> 
> 
> So existing ones are still OK but I bet it is only a matter of time before they decide differently. Seems kind of picky considering the very low pay.


I think a Prius is subcompact


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That kills a lot of cars. My Kia Soul that I just traded off wouldn't have made the cut.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I think a Prius is subcompact


Only the PRIUS-C is a subcompact car.

Cars the like Corolla, Prius (all versions except "C"), Civic, Cruze, Focus, Sentra, Volt, Elantra, Leaf, Bolt, Impreza, etc. are considered 'compact cars' and will be eligible for LYFT platfrom.
'Sub-Compact cars' are smaller, and they are the only cars being banned from the platform: *Micra, Fit, Sonic, Yaris, Accent, Mirage, Beetle, Versa, Fiesta*


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

With the rear seats folded down, the Prius opens up to 65.5 cubic feet of cargo space, which is more than enough to fit whatever you need to.

http://www.myalexandertoyota.com/blog/2018-toyota-prius-cargo-capacity-and-convenience-features/
So I think that kills the regular Prius as well.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> So I think that kills the regular Prius as well.


No. It. Does. NOT.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Only the PRIUS-C is a subcompact car.
> 
> Cars the like Corolla, Prius (all versions except "C"), Civic, Cruze, Focus, Sentra, Volt, Elantra, Leaf, Bolt, Impreza, etc. are considered 'compact cars' and will be eligible for LYFT platfrom.
> 'Sub-Compact cars' are smaller, and they are the only cars being banned from the platform: *Micra, Fit, Sonic, Yaris, Accent, Mirage, Beetle, Versa, Fiesta*


I have the Prius C


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I was just googling sizes. There's a lot of compact cars then that would still fail if it was only volume based.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Prius C has 87.4 + 17.1 = 104.5.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> That kills a lot of cars. My Kia Soul that I just traded off wouldn't have made the cut.


Kia soul has a total interior volume of almost 120 - it will be fine


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah I think google was not my friend today and I wasn't getting the right numbers.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

dauction said:


> I've never realized how freaking big .. (WIDE) we (Americans ) have gotten.


Correct term you're looking for is *obese*


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

To compensate drivers for buying bigger cars that get worse mileage, Lyft will be increasing rates, too, right? Right?


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I have the Prius C


ya me too its gas efficient without having me fork over 30K. Not the most comfortable car to drive but the gas savings is huge and its saved me from a lot of potential accidents and makes making u turns easy. But mostly my issue with this is money. I have 25k saved up to replace this car when it dies. so what now i have to fork over more money for a larger car? **** YOU! I did say this IPO will screw us and what the **** is the game plan they are totally going to reduce their driver base with this giving uber the advantage. I dont see this mentioned on the Toronto car requirement page on lyfts website so it must be in select markets.

https://www.lyft.com/driver-application-requirements/toronto-ca


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

GTADriver said:


> ya me too its gas efficient without having me fork over 30K. Not the most comfortable car to drive but the gas savings is huge and its saved me from a lot of potential accidents and makes making u turns easy. But mostly my issue with this is money. I have 25k saved up to replace this car when it dies. so what now i have to fork over more money for a larger car? @@@@ YOU! I did say this IPO will screw us and what the @@@@ is the game plan they are totally going to reduce their driver base with this giving uber the advantage. I dont see this mentioned on the Toronto car requirement page on lyfts website so it must be in select markets.
> 
> https://www.lyft.com/driver-application-requirements/toronto-ca


Simple: you buy a 5-year old Prius with 75,000 miles on it for $15k and drive it for the next 5 years, allowing the other $10k+ to earn interest for you.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Simple: you buy a 5-year old Prius with 75,000 miles on it for $15k and drive it for the next 5 years, allowing the other $10k+ to earn interest for you.


Our market (TORONTO, Canada) only allows for 7 year old vehicles. SO you would only get 2 years out of that 5 year old prius.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Our market (TORONTO, Canada) only allows for 7 year old vehicles. SO you would only get 2 years out of that 5 year old prius.


Wow! That sucks. I could drive a 15-year old beater in my market if I wanted to!

Obviously the advice would then be, buy the oldest car for your market that you could get 3 to 5 years out of. Anything longer than that would be a pie-in-the-sky anyway, with the type of abuse that ridesharing has on a vehicle.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft: we want to save the world, but don't really care that much about gas mileage.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Interestingly it looks like my Corolla is considered a compact and not a subcompact. At least technically. I'm not sure if Lyft sees it as one though.
> 
> I'n thinking this might hit cars like the Honda Fit though.


The Yaris is Toyota's subcompact.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

my 2005 civic hybrid has maintained a 5.0 rating and almost 50 mpg for the last 8 months. not sure how the rating has maintained but the mileage had been there since ‘17. every once in awhile I have to fold in a 6’6” dude, but they are pretty used to that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

basically the cars with no trunk


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Good riddance! I'd like to see those econoboxes fit 2-3 pax with their luggage on their way to/from the airport. Comfortably that is... LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

New drivers with new SUVs for Lyft and UberX.
So goodbye small cars.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077448-Vehicle-requirements
> 
> 
> 
> So existing ones are still OK but I bet it is only a matter of time before they decide differently. Seems kind of picky considering the very low pay.


So what's going to happen to all the Prius owners in LA? Isn't that like half the Lyft fleet?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> So what's going to happen to all the Prius owners in LA? Isn't that like half the Lyft fleet?


Actually I think the only questionable one is the Prius C. Also it says existing drivers are grandfathered in -- at least for now.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Actually I think the only questionable one is the Prius C. Also it says existing drivers are grandfathered in -- at least for now.


I have a Prius c


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Way past time for Lyft and Uber to begin more actively culling the herd of the low ball ants...


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Way past time for Lyft and Uber to begin more actively culling the herd of the low ball ants...


Some of them definitely deserve to be culled. Plus culling the super low end might help us finally stop the hemorrhaging of our pay per mile to unlimited driver supply. I'm always curious what they do when they get an airport run.

The epa uses really weird formulas to determine class size.
https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/byclass/Subcompact_Cars2019.shtml
For instance #1 on that list....you won't be able to use your Aston Martin Rapide anymore...Lyft doesn't want it.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Another Lyft BS ... They already don't have enough drivers (I constantly get requests from 20-25 minutes away because nobody's closer) and now they're being picky about cars? My Yaris has more rear legroom than majority of "larger" compacts from 10 years ago.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a 2015 Chevy sonic, that customers actually are very surprised as to how much luggage can fit in the trunk, I can fit three large suitcases, plus backpacks, laptop bags and purses. If I fold down one of the seats, I can fit skis and snowboards in my car also. I have never had anyone complain about the size of my car, thank goodness I’m grandfathered in, for now


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Lyft needs to spell it out. Exact car types and reasoning.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy sonic, that customers actually are very surprised as to how much luggage can fit in the trunk, I can fit three large suitcases, plus backpacks, laptop bags and purses. If I fold down one of the seats, I can fit skis and snowboards in my car also. I have never had anyone complain about the size of my car, thank goodness I'm grandfathered in, for now


Lyft hasn't actually published a list of which cars won't be allowed. Your Sonic is only 90cu ft. But like a Honda fit it uses it pretty efficiently. Sometimes a Sonic is called a compact and sometimes a subcompact. The bigger issue is cars like a Chevy spark at 86 cu ft. Which is either a subcompact or minicar. But if you get in a spark there's a lot more than 4 cu ft difference in usable space in reality.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Most likely it will be Yaris, Fit, Versa, Accent, Rio, Fiesta, Spark and Sonic. Spark is the only small city car with 4 doors so they wouldn't make this rule just because of him alone (not many people buy Sparks to begin with).

This is really a shame, since Uber will allow 10 year old Corollas and Civics and Sentras, and all new(er) subcompact cars that I mentioned above have more legroom space. 

This is legroom in my 2015 Yaris hatch ... what more do people want for $3.66?


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

mbd said:


> Get a used 5-10 year old Camry..
> Best rideshare vehicle . It has space inside, space inside the trunk, and good mpg. Pax will never complain.


That honor goes to the Prius. Big backseat. Huge cargo area. Awesome MPG.
Ugly as balls, tho.



VanGuy said:


> With the rear seats folded down, the Prius opens up to 65.5 cubic feet of cargo space, which is more than enough to fit whatever you need to.
> 
> http://www.myalexandertoyota.com/blog/2018-toyota-prius-cargo-capacity-and-convenience-features/
> So I think that kills the regular Prius as well.


That's CARGO space, which doesn't include the passenger compartment.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

My last 2 rentals were Ford EcoSport and Nissan Versa. EcoSport still qualifies, Versa doesn't. Where's the logic?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

VanGuy said:


> That kills a lot of cars. My Kia Soul that I just traded off wouldn't have made the cut.


 I have a soul. Tons of interior space. Its not cut.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah, I mentioned above Google was not my friend that day and I made some mistaken posts.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> That honor goes to the Prius. Big backseat. Huge cargo area. Awesome MPG.
> Ugly as balls, tho.
> 
> 
> That's CARGO space, which doesn't include the passenger compartment.


Prius C has 87.4 + 17.1 = 104.5.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And yet, new drivers keep signing up!


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

The list is out. Probably the most popular model to get cut is the Prius-C


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I knew there were a lot of Mini Coopers out there, just didn't realize it was that many.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077448-Vehicle-requirements
> 
> 
> 
> So existing ones are still OK but I bet it is only a matter of time before they decide differently. Seems kind of picky considering the very low pay.


I can see why, i know 2 guys 1 has a Yaris other guy a Scion iA, even though they have 5 seat belts, try getting 4 pax in them, you need a shoehorn,jmo


----------



## tlon7 (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm 6'3". I stay away from the cars with short driver legroom. I figure what I don't save on gas, I'll save on a major back operation.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

A lot of those cars on the list don't even exist. Fiesta hybrid? Yaris hybrid? Yaris iA hybrid? 500 hybrid? Sonic hybrid?

A lot of them are also 2 doors so they didn't qualify for Lyft in the first place ...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

With everyone climbing on the hybrid train maybe they hedged their bets that 10 minutes after the list gets released someone announces a Yaris Hybrid. This way the list is a little proactive.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Syn said:


> A lot of those cars on the list don't even exist. Fiesta hybrid? Yaris hybrid? Yaris iA hybrid? 500 hybrid? Sonic hybrid?
> 
> A lot of them are also 2 doors so they didn't qualify for Lyft in the first place ...


They probably pulled the models from some database somewhere based on whatever qualifications they were looking for (likely passenger cubic area).

Although, for the most part, they probably could have just gotten away with saying All *insert model name* (and body style if appropriate such as hatchback) are banned instead of breaking it down for every one.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077448-Vehicle-requirements
> 
> 
> 
> So existing ones are still OK but I bet it is only a matter of time before they decide differently. Seems kind of picky considering the very low pay.


I wonder how many cars this would eliminate at every level....I'd love this data!


----------



## jFed (Jun 15, 2016)

Glad I signed up 6 weeks ago with my Versa. Honestly, I'm surprised it's not allowed anymore. I took 4 "over average" sized people once. They were a little snug in the back. Had a couple getting back from 2 weeks in Europe with all their bags, no problem. Most of my riders are solo, couples and couples with a kid.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

tlon7 said:


> I'm 6'3". I stay away from the cars with short driver legroom. I figure what I don't save on gas, I'll save on a major back operation.


I'm 6' 3" also. Would you believe that I don't even need to push my seat all the way back in my Corolla?



jFed said:


> Glad I signed up 6 weeks ago with my Versa. Honestly, I'm surprised it's not allowed anymore. I took 4 "over average" sized people once. They were a little snug in the back. Had a couple getting back from 2 weeks in Europe with all their bags, no problem. Most of my riders are solo, couples and couples with a kid.


I agree. I think 90% of my rides are two people or less. They should really just ask the passenger how many riders will be going and then dispatch a vehicle with that capacity. That would help solve the "too many riders" issue as well.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> That kills a lot of cars. My Kia Soul that I just traded off wouldn't have made the cut.


I don't see the Soul on the list


----------



## jFed (Jun 15, 2016)

Funny how a 12 year old beater is more acceptable than a brand new 2019 Nissan Versa. I think the vehicle age requirement will change next. I also think the upcoming IPO is the impetus for these changes.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

wb6vpm said:


> They probably pulled the models from some database somewhere based on whatever qualifications they were looking for (likely passenger cubic area).
> 
> Although, for the most part, they probably could have just gotten away with saying All *insert model name* (and body style if appropriate such as hatchback) are banned instead of breaking it down for every one.


Yep, but that would require a Millenial to actually think and work, instead of just posting a database dump.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jFed said:


> Funny how a 12 year old beater is more acceptable than a brand new 2019 Nissan Versa. I think the vehicle age requirement will change next. I also think the upcoming IPO is the impetus for these changes.


I think it's all about getting 4 passengers in the car without too much squeezing. They probably get a fair number of complaints. It's hard to say where things will go after IPO and I think age of car is market by market dependent on supply and demand along with competition with Uber. In my market (RDU) we are at 15 years old for cars on both services. For that to get stricter they need to just make sure they have enough drivers to compete with Uber.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow. My brand new Chevy Bolt EV, which I bought in part for ridesharing, made the cut. Several similarly sized cars did not (Sonic, i3, etc). The Bolt is characterized as a subcompact in _some _circles, but the combined interior + storage space is indeed over 100 cubes. Without exception, when passengers comment on the interior (which is often) they use terms like "spacious".

Phew. Got lucky there.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Nerka said:


> Lyft needs to spell it out. Exact car types and reasoning.


They will never give a clear definite answer. On anything. Ever. They make it up as they go along. Go back on whqt you thought they said. Etc etc



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Wow. My brand new Chevy Bolt EV, which I bought in part for ridesharing, made the cut. Several similarly sized cars did not (Sonic, i3, etc). The Bolt is characterized as a subcompact in _some _circles, but the combined interior + storage space is indeed over 100 cubes. Without exception, when passengers comment on the interior (which is often) they use terms like "spacious".
> 
> Phew. Got lucky there.


Lucky wouldve been buying a beater to do this. Using a new car is exchangimg equity for money right now.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> No more Fit, Yaris, Mirage, Sonic, Fiesta, Rio, Accent, Prius C, Scion xD, Encore, Trax, Fiat 500x, Ecosport, Trax, HR-V, Kona, Renegade, CX-3, Countryman, Outlander Sport, Rogue Sport, CH-R, etc.
> 
> Although some of these may be exempted.


kona is not a sub compact . its larger then my elantra strange .
i think its not the size oft he car or lyft cares about the pax.
i think its about insurance costs on these smaller cars could be more ?


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

jFed said:


> Funny how a 12 year old beater is more acceptable than a brand new 2019 Nissan Versa. I think the vehicle age requirement will change next. I also think the upcoming IPO is the impetus for these changes.


It really shows how backwards and dumb things are that are geared for all. smh


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> I don't see the Soul on the list


Its not on the list. And shouldn't be. There is a ton of interior space in a soul.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Wow. My brand new Chevy Bolt EV, which I bought in part for ridesharing, made the cut. Several similarly sized cars did not (Sonic, i3, etc). The Bolt is characterized as a subcompact in _some _circles, but the combined interior + storage space is indeed over 100 cubes. Without exception, when passengers comment on the interior (which is often) they use terms like "spacious".
> 
> Phew. Got lucky there.


The BOLT definitely has more room for the 4th PAX than the VOLT. I generally have a speech prepared for a 4-group, "Who among you wants to suffer in the back middle seat...I suggest the smaller person sit there."


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Its not on the list. And shouldn't be. There is a ton of interior space in a soul.


I have a 2015 Soul. It is treated as a two-seater in my family because my kids refuse to cram themselves into the back seat. I cringe every time I see one with rideshare stickers.


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> That kills a lot of cars. My Kia Soul that I just traded off wouldn't have made the cut.


The Soul will make it by a mile....With seating for five, 101 cubic feet of overall passenger volume, 39.1" of rear legroom and 41" of front legroom, the 2018 Kia Soul has ample room for everyone to spread out into. The folding rear seat can lay completely flat for 61.3 cubic feet of cargo space or stays upright to maintain 24.2 cubic feet of dedicated cargo room behind the second-row seat.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

The versa sedan is not sub compact. Perhaps the versa leaf is.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Its not on the list. And shouldn't be. There is a ton of interior space in a soul.





MothMan said:


> I have a 2015 Soul. It is treated as a two-seater in my family because my kids refuse to cram themselves into the back seat. I cringe every time I see one with rideshare stickers.
> [/QUOTEOver 2000 rides in my Soul no complaints ever, alot of compliments. Plenty of interior space especially when only 1 person is riding which is 95% of the time.May be you have big kids or they are used to a bigger car. Most rides are under 10 minutes anyway . I have had 4 adults in mine no problem


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> Plenty of interior space especially when only 1 person is riding which is 95% of the time. May be you have big kids or they are used to a bigger car.


I definitely have tall kids and they are used to bigger vehicles. But my response was to Fuzzyelvis writing "there is a _ton of interior space."_ I own five vehicles. In my fleet, the Soul has less interior space than any of the others. Maybe even a "ton less" on the Fuzzyelvis scale. :wink:

As for the 95%, that may be true for you but not for me. Because of when I drive and the market I'm in, three to four PAX are more the norm. Wish I could give actual % but I don't keep track of that stuff. I did watch all of my rides from Saturday to come up with something. 1 PAX - 3 rides, 2 PAX - 7 rides, 3 PAX - 1 ride, 4 PAX - 4 rides. So, way less than 95% singles but also less 3+ PAX rides than I think is my norm.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like it's time to pick up pax in a "six deuce Impala/pimpin' hoez from Texas to Guatemala...."


----------

